# South Carolina



## woodzx225 (Jan 23, 2010)

I know its a long shot but looking for land to lease in or near IVA South Carolina.


----------



## caveman (Jan 24, 2010)

i have a hunting club in wilkes county. we have 1032 acres, 100 acres of swamp. you can hunt deer, hogs, turkey, duck . it is year round access and the membership is 600 year. my number is 678-414-5701 or 678-947-6695


----------



## woodzx225 (Jan 30, 2010)

Im am a firefighter who would take care of property but not looking for QDM. I have a place in IVA SC. would be a big help to find something close.


----------



## deerkiller (Feb 3, 2010)

I used to hunt just outside of Iva Sc and man did I have fun at that place. Me and my buddy would go down every thursday during season and camp until sunday morning and head home We killed some good deer and plenty of them. To bad we lost our spots because the guy running it wanted to let his local buddies in and root us out because we were from out of state (and that was exactly what he told me the reason was.) good luck finding a place. Ive been looking for another in that area for years now and still havent found one.


----------



## woodzx225 (Feb 9, 2010)

bump


----------



## Milkman (Mar 2, 2010)

bump for new forum


----------



## BOWKILL (Mar 5, 2010)

*SC Lease, Fairfield County, QDM*

I have a QDM Deer Lease available in Fairfield County SC, outside of Cool Branch, east of Sumpter National Forest. 
538 acres. 
Old pines, mixed hardwoods, creek, diverse habitat. 
Great opportunity to get a few friends in a brand new club!

Deer and small game hunting only. No turkey hunting. 
Cost per hunter: 
3 hunters: $1256  
4 hunters: $942
5 hunters: $754
6 hunters: $628

PM me if interested. 
thanks!
Jeff


----------



## woodzx225 (Mar 9, 2010)

bump


----------



## woodzx225 (Mar 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## coonhunter (Aug 15, 2010)

You can hunt the Lake on the Corp land and GMA land in Lowndesville


----------

